# DVR to DVD



## Rachel_OR (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey!
How can I copy previously recorded channels from my DVR to DVD?
I keep getting a COPPY PROTECTED message.. 
Thanks


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Rachel_OR said:


> How can I copy previously recorded channels from my DVR to DVD?
> I keep getting a COPPY PROTECTED message..


That means your provider says you don't have the legal right to copy those programs to your DVR.

You're done.


----------



## Images&Words (May 23, 2009)

Rachel_OR said:


> Hey!
> How can I copy previously recorded channels from my DVR to DVD?
> I keep getting a COPPY PROTECTED message..
> Thanks


There are such devices that allow you to remove Macrovision protection from video signal.
I personally like DIMAX GREX (search it in google). Im using it already for 6 years and its still working-great quality!


----------



## svet (May 8, 2010)

Images&Words said:


> There are such devices that allow you to remove Macrovision protection from video signal.
> I personally like DIMAX GREX (search it in google). Im using it already for 6 years and its still working-great quality!


I got the shippment Friday (Intact!, Hooray) Hooked it up & put it to
use. The following is my Review:

"The Grex Advanced Video Stablizer is one of those rare products that
lives up to claims made by it's makers. Before I purchased one, I
could not use my DVD recorder to record anything on TV. Due to all the
Digital Flags the networks attach to their programing, it was all but
useless. But, once I hooked up the Grex, all my recording problems
were solved. The quality of the recording are excellent, with no
distortion what so ever. I would recomend the Grex to anyone with the
same problem with no hesitation. Thanks, Grex! "


----------

